# Roamio OTA Lifetime Amazon $299.99 In Stock November 26!



## robnalex (Sep 8, 2002)

http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Roamio-P...16&sr=8-1&keywords=tivo+lifetime+subscription

I ordered one on 11/19 and got this email today:

Your new estimated delivery date is: Tuesday, December 1, 2015 - Friday, December 4, 2015.:up::up::up:


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

robnalex said:


> http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Roamio-P...16&sr=8-1&keywords=tivo+lifetime+subscription
> 
> I ordered one on 11/19 and got this email today:
> 
> Your new estimated delivery date is: Tuesday, December 1, 2015 - Friday, December 4, 2015.:up::up::up:


This is a great deal! I got mine for this price a few months back. After I ordered my Tivo I went to Amazon and ordered a 3TV WD Green drive to throw into it. That wasn't much over $100 at the time. 500 Gig's to 3TB is a nice size improvement. Far as I know 3TB is the largest you can just throw in. Larger sizes are possible but not as easy/simple.

With QuickMode support coming shortly on the Roamio though it already works on my Mini's with my Roamio, and Commercial Skip something soon for a few area's and hopefully everywhere later, why not. Forget the bolt. Lifetime is crazy high and it uses more expensive 2.5" HDD.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I had three of them on backorder from Amazon. I just received notification that they were shipped on Nov. 26 and will arrive next Monday.


----------



## mickinct (Sep 14, 2015)

mr.unnatural said:


> I had three of them on backorder from Amazon. I just received notification that they were shipped on Nov. 26 and will arrive next Monday.


3 ? gifts?


----------



## crxrocks (Mar 30, 2004)

mickinct said:


> 3 ? gifts?


They are listing for over $380 on ebay, maybe trying to make a quick ROI.


----------



## NoNose (Nov 27, 2015)

Ordered on November 9th, with the understanding that the Tivo was on backorder. In a week and a half after the order, they said they would have stock on the 24th...not the 26th. Delivery was to be today, the 27th.

As others are discovering, the shipping is now scheduled for next week. In my case it will be the 30th, with delivery on Wednesday, December 2nd. Riiight...!

Had exactly the same experience with the Amazon Echo/Alexa. They kept missing the ship date so many times, the vocal, irate customers were granted a $40 refund.

Logistics communication is certainly NOT one of Amazon's strengths. :down:


----------



## Photo_guy (Mar 12, 2015)

NoNose said:


> Logistics communication is certainly NOT one of Amazon's strengths. :down:


In fairness, Amazon listed the shipping date as "estimated". They also do not control when a supplier has the product available.


----------



## Photo_guy (Mar 12, 2015)

UPDATE: Got a shipping notice for my order this AM. Delivery tomorrow (Prime).

UPDATE2: Received 11/29


----------



## NoNose (Nov 27, 2015)

NoNose said:


> As others are discovering, the shipping is now scheduled for next week. In my case it will be the 30th, with delivery on Wednesday, December 2nd. :down:


UPDATE:
Amazon has confirmed that they are shipping my Roamio OTA today, Nov. 30th. Nothing online says this is so, but a quick call to an Amazon CS person confirmed that I have been billed and the unit is being shipped now. Woo, Hoo!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

crxrocks said:


> They are listing for over $380 on ebay, maybe trying to make a quick ROI.


If sold on E-Bay for $380, PayPal and E-Bay would take about $48, so if Amazon charges you tax, not much money to be made, and I assuming the $380 selling price did not include free shipping or you will not make any money. I guess if you people can find a cable card bracket to slip into the unit some money could be made as you would than have a Roamio basic.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The three lifetime Roamio OTAs I had on backorder from Amazon were delivered yesterday. I ordered three 4TB Seagate NAS drives from Newegg that were also supposed to arrive yesterday, but they never showed up. I've already got two donor Roamio Basics for the cablecard bracket and patiently waiting to grab a third one on ebay at a decent price. I haven't decided on a selling price yet, but it will be a fair price considering the cost of a new Roamio Basic ($150) plus lifetime ($600) and a 4TB upgrade (Weaknees charges $350 for a drive that retails for $150 or less). If I can clear about $100 on each unit after expenses then I'll be happy. I plan to include the original 500GB drive with the Roamio at no extra cost. Of course, the modification will be explained in detail and I will offer full refunds if the buyer is not satisfied.


----------



## brandouno (Oct 15, 2004)

So I have one Roamio OTA with lifetime sub and wanted to pick up a 2nd. I jumped on this amazon deal and back-ordered Nov 11. It just arrived last night and online activation didn't work. I called CS who said they could not activate it with lifetime sub and to return to Amazon. 

Has anyone successfully had one of these recent Amazon units activate under lifetime sub??


----------



## johnner (May 7, 2012)

brandouno said:


> So I have one Roamio OTA with lifetime sub and wanted to pick up a 2nd. I jumped on this amazon deal and back-ordered Nov 11. It just arrived last night and online activation didn't work. I called CS who said they could not activate it with lifetime sub and to return to Amazon.
> 
> Has anyone successfully had one of these recent Amazon units activate under lifetime sub??


umm they even have a support article on their site about it??
https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor...mio-OTA-from-Amazon-Installation-Instructions

I think you got a less than qualified CSR


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

johnner said:


> umm they even have a support article on their site about it??
> https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor...mio-OTA-from-Amazon-Installation-Instructions
> 
> I think you got a less than qualified CSR


Yeah... I called when mine arrived and the 1st rep said he could not get it to take in the system so he transferred me to tier 2 or something like that. The girl that I was transferred to knew exactly what she was doing and it took all of 3 minutes to complete the transfer and end the call..

I'd suggest you call back and ask for someone knowledgeable..


----------



## mickinct (Sep 14, 2015)

brandouno said:


> So I have one Roamio OTA with lifetime sub and wanted to pick up a 2nd. I jumped on this amazon deal and back-ordered Nov 11. It just arrived last night and online activation didn't work. I called CS who said they could not activate it with lifetime sub and to return to Amazon.
> 
> Has anyone successfully had one of these recent Amazon units activate under lifetime sub??


I have last month no issue took 5 min with tivo rep. Got 3 OTA units .


----------



## standupguy (Dec 2, 2015)

brandouno said:


> So I have one Roamio OTA with lifetime sub and wanted to pick up a 2nd. I jumped on this amazon deal and back-ordered Nov 11. It just arrived last night and online activation didn't work. I called CS who said they could not activate it with lifetime sub and to return to Amazon.
> 
> Has anyone successfully had one of these recent Amazon units activate under lifetime sub??


I've had 2 units(one original and then a replacement unit from Amazon) that were sold as having lifetime sub. but didn't. Tivo said it's Amazon's fault, Amazon said they have no control over it and I can request a replacement. Anybody else having this problem?


----------



## Photo_guy (Mar 12, 2015)

standupguy said:


> I've had 2 units(one original and then a replacement unit from Amazon) that were sold as having lifetime sub. but didn't. Tivo said it's Amazon's fault, Amazon said they have no control over it and I can request a replacement. Anybody else having this problem?


I just had the same issue. Amazon has screwed up on this.

[Based on my discussion with the Tivo rep, the OTA boxes are either lifetime or monthly and they can not change them remotely.]


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

brandouno said:


> So I have one Roamio OTA with lifetime sub and wanted to pick up a 2nd. I jumped on this amazon deal and back-ordered Nov 11. It just arrived last night and online activation didn't work. I called CS who said they could not activate it with lifetime sub and to return to Amazon.
> 
> Has anyone successfully had one of these recent Amazon units activate under lifetime sub??


I bought one in late October. Bought the OTA from Amazon for $299, with lifetime.

Works perfectly, activated perfectly, shows up as lifetime product service.

There appears to be a bad batch out there. But it's not all of them.


----------



## greensky (Mar 3, 2010)

I just got my $299 Lifetime Roamio OTA from Amazon and it isn't coming up as lifetime either. I asked what it would cost to upgrade this unit to Lifetime and the Tivo rep told me it would cost $599. My Amazon rep offered to pay the cost of getting lifetime on this Tivo, but something tells me they won't pay $599.


----------

